# Happy Birthday to Marine brothers & sisters



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Devil Dogs! I've talked to more Marines today than I have since I was in. Facebook makes connecting with them pretty easy. I've ran into several of my old buddies. Semper Fi to all my Marine friends on here.

Pit, I don't include that POS your wife was with as my brother. As far as I'm concerned, he has been disowned by the family. You have taken his place as my brother.


----------

